

QapTcha – Draggable jQuery Captcha - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/jquery/qaptcha-draggable-jquery-captcha/

======
tropin
QapTcha create a hidden input name="iQapTcha" filled with a random password.
(...) The aim of the drop is to empty this input when the drop is finished.
With PHP, just check if the iQapTcha input is empty or not.

Isn't it trivial to defeat? Check if iQapTcha is loaded with the page, and
then just empty the hidden inputs filled before your bot writes anything.

~~~
MasterScrat
Yeah. This will only work against bot which fill everything with garbage and
submit the form, but there are much simpler way to achieve this.

------
capstone
Direct link: <http://www.myjqueryplugins.com/QapTcha>

